
Fuchsia Programming Language Policy - CCs
https://fuchsia.googlesource.com/fuchsia/+/refs/heads/master/docs/contribute/governance/policy/programming_languages.md
======
CCs
Earlier discussion that now points to a broken link (the document was moved):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22409838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22409838)

